# Interview later today...



## JBI (Apr 16, 2010)

OK Guys and Gals, today is the day.

I go up to Albany after work today for an interview with the Department of State Codes Division for a field trainers position.

Wish me luck (or something like it ).


----------



## jpranch (Apr 16, 2010)

Let' er buck! Good luck to you John!


----------



## FredK (Apr 16, 2010)

Well GOOD LUCK.


----------



## brudgers (Apr 16, 2010)

Knock em dead.


----------



## JBI (Apr 16, 2010)

Thanks all. Will let you all know how it goes...


----------



## TimNY (Apr 16, 2010)

Good luck

Good bunch of field trainers up there.. what's left of them.

I figured for sure they wouldn't be replacing anybody with the current budget.

As was said in a recent DOS in-service program, "the law requires you to have 24 hours of in-service training--  it does not say we have to give it to you"

It'd be great to have another person such as yourself breath life into the program.  If I have to take high-piled combustible storage one more time (I don't even have hpcs in my jurisdiction), i think i will go crazy!

Good luck!!!


----------



## Mule (Apr 16, 2010)

Good luck John!


----------



## FM William Burns (Apr 16, 2010)

Best wishes JD and represent!


----------



## jpranch (Apr 16, 2010)

JD, Just one piece of interview advice. DO NOT *ever* open a beer during an interview!


----------



## globe trekker (Apr 16, 2010)

.

The VERY best of luck to you John!     Let us know how it turns out!  

.


----------



## north star (Apr 16, 2010)

*All the best to you John! :wink:*


----------



## mtlogcabin (Apr 16, 2010)

How do you train a field? 

You will do greaaaaat!!!


----------



## Mac (Apr 19, 2010)

Go get 'em JD... oh...   that was LAST Friday?

I bet you did fine!


----------



## JBI (Apr 19, 2010)

I think it went pretty well. Didn't get too nervous, or say anything too stupid. 'Name dropping' was only done in context of the conversation - not too blatantly.     Didn't expect a 'hypothetical', but gave them a good answer to it. Now it's just 'wait and see'.

Mac - Delete some of your 'in' messages, I tried to PM you and got an error message cause your box is full...


----------



## cda (Apr 19, 2010)

way to go, you did mention you are a password carrying memeber of the Building Code Message Board.

That should have impressed them....


----------



## beach (Apr 19, 2010)

Good Luck!!!! I hope you got it!!


----------



## Bootleg (Apr 20, 2010)

John Drobysh said:
			
		

> OK Guys and Gals, today is the day. I go up to Albany after work today for an interview with the Department of State Codes Division for a field trainers position.
> 
> Wish me luck (or something like it ).


I wish you luck John, but why the change?

Just curious.


----------



## JBI (Apr 20, 2010)

@ Bootleg - Publically? Ready for a change; have thought for a while I'd be good at teaching this stuff; opportunity arose; to get out of the grind of dealing with lying contractors, cheating/clueless homeowners, Property Maintenance/Zoning complaints. Privately? I'll have to PM you... ;-)


----------



## Bootleg (Apr 20, 2010)

John,

I HEAR YOU!!!

Best of luck to you and I know you will be good at anything you chose to do.

Rick


----------



## cda (Apr 20, 2010)

""""@ Bootleg - Publically? Ready for a change; have thought for a while I'd be good at teaching this stuff; opportunity arose; to get out of the grind of dealing with lying contractors, cheating/clueless homeowners, Property Maintenance/Zoning complaints. """""""""""

WHAT is left to teach about???????????


----------



## Bootleg (Apr 20, 2010)

cda said:
			
		

> """"@ Bootleg - Publically? Ready for a change; have thought for a while I'd be good at teaching this stuff; opportunity arose; to get out of the grind of dealing with lying contractors, cheating/clueless homeowners, Property Maintenance/Zoning complaints. """""""""""WHAT is left to teach about???????????


Significant Changes to the 2009 Code and Soo Bahk Do.


----------



## JBI (Apr 20, 2010)

cda - Plenty to teach about, just tired of dealing with it. 17 years is a long time (for me anyway), I need a fresh perspective. Who knows, maybe I'll be back in the trenches sometime, for now i'd like to try something a little different while still in 'codes'.

Bootleg - Teaching Soo Bahk Do would be rewarding spiritually, but right now I need a job that pays...


----------



## Bootleg (Apr 20, 2010)

John,

Just believe in yourself and let it happen.


----------



## JBI (Apr 21, 2010)

Well... just got a call from Albany.

I start on May 13th!

Let's hope it's not a 'be careful what you wish for' moment. Looks like I'll be changing my profile location in a few weeks...


----------



## jpranch (Apr 21, 2010)

Congrat's John! Up-state NY is beautiful country.


----------



## Bootleg (Apr 21, 2010)

That great news John!

Best of luck!


----------



## JBI (Apr 21, 2010)

jp - Don't forget, it's a travelling job. I could be upstate one week and on Long Island the next...


----------



## Mule (Apr 21, 2010)

Way to go John! I hope you just fall in love with the job! I've always liked teaching and hope to get into it one of these days when I grow up!


----------



## georgia plans exam (Apr 21, 2010)

Congratulations, John.

GPE


----------



## FredK (Apr 21, 2010)

Way Kool John.  Congrats on the job.


----------



## jpranch (Apr 21, 2010)

John Drobysh said:
			
		

> jp - Don't forget, it's a travelling job. I could be upstate one week and on Long Island the next...


So when will you be traveling to Wyoming?


----------



## globe trekker (Apr 21, 2010)

*.*

*Congratulations John!        You da man!        Sometimes, change can be refreshing and invigorating.    I am*

*sure that you will do just fine.     Keep us updated!*

*.*


----------



## Alias (Apr 21, 2010)

CongaRats John!  Best of everything with the new job.

Sue, lost on the frontier


----------



## fatboy (Apr 21, 2010)

Good job John, hope it's all you want.


----------



## JBI (Apr 21, 2010)

Thanks ALL. I am pretty psyched about it... nervous, anxious, a little scared(?), but thinking it's a good thing.

Globe - Fear not, only my profile location will change. I'll still be posting.

jp - Let me earn some vacation first, will ya? It IS a NYS trainers position after all, so not too many excursions into the Mid-West just yet...


----------



## RJJ (Apr 21, 2010)

Sounds Great! UB is looking again any other openings? If you make to PA let me know and I will buy lunch!


----------



## FM William Burns (Apr 21, 2010)

Congratulations JD!  Take it in stride and embrace the change since the opportunities to make a difference in the minds of those who will learn from you are so rewarding.

View attachment 113


View attachment 113


/monthly_2010_04/cheers..gif.faccd9dae32eddeaf8fdffc394c7299a.gif


----------



## TimNY (Apr 21, 2010)

Congratulations, John!  Maybe we will have a chance to meet before I exit NY.


----------



## mtlogcabin (Apr 22, 2010)

> Don't forget, it's a travelling job.


 Our state inspectors refer to it as windshield timeCongratulations

Will your first topic be on attic stairs and the minimum requirements


----------



## jpranch (Apr 22, 2010)

Hey John, What would you teach about this?

View attachment 208


----------



## beach (Apr 22, 2010)

AWESOME!!!!!!!!! Nice job!!


----------



## cboboggs (Apr 22, 2010)

Congrats John!!!


----------



## Code Neophyte (Apr 23, 2010)

Let me add my congratulations, as well!  Judging by the ease with which you answer questions on here, the well-chosen wording of your responses, and your ability to interject humor into practically any topic, in my opinion you'll make a terrific instructor.

Enjoy!


----------



## Mac (Apr 23, 2010)

The Ace takes the position! Way to go JD. From what I hear, you won't be disappointed - those are pretty good jobs, and you're the best guy for it.

My PM function isn't working, or I'm doing something wrong....

See you in class - I'll be in the back row, paying very close attention!


----------



## vegas paul (Apr 23, 2010)

Let's recap for those of us who aren't from NY.  John - are you saying that NY has a state organization that provides training to the individual jurisdictions/code officials?  If so, that's an excellent idea.  Or are you providing training to the designers/builders?  OR both?

Anyway, is this service funded by the state, or do the recipients of your training pay for this?  Either way, I am a huge supporter of consistent training provided to multiple groups, keeping everyone up to date.  Congratulations.


----------



## JBI (Apr 23, 2010)

Vegas - Yes, NYS has a training and certification program that is among the best you can find (and not just because I'm now a trainer... ;-) ). We have been certifying Code Enforcement Officials since (at least) the early 80's - that's when it became mandatory. The programs are provided by the NYS Department of State Codes Division, that's who I will be working for. The basic training program is a series of six (seven?) courses with written exam at the end of each 3 1/2 day class. Once you've completed all and passed the exams, you are Certified by NYS as a Code Enforcement Official. Prior to the ICC, over 40 States recognized NYS Certification and would hire a NYS Certified Code Official without hesitation. I know of one gal who didn't even get her actual certificate in the mail, moved to (I believe) Florida right after her last class and was employed full time in less than a week.

We also have some great in-service programs as we require a minimum of 24 hours of approved training annually to maintain our cert. Dept of State Codes Division also provides, among other things, technical assistance, Boards of Review for variances, and interpretations of the State Codes - BINDING interpretations that is, none of this 'we think it means this, but it's up to you...' stuff. That's why I sometimes sound... arrogant?... to some on the BB.

Our system is apparently somewhat unique, but I can't imagine doing this job without that kind of (non-local) support. I feel the pain of those who don't have a strong Statewide presence to back them up. Check out the State Codes Division website: http://www.dos.state.ny.us/code/ls-codes.html .

mtlog - I'm not sure even NYS is ready for a whole class on 'attic stairs' yet, maybe someday... They do encourage us to get involved in course development, but still need to get new material approved by my boss.

code neo - The advantage of on-line answers is that you don't see how long it takes me to formulate an answer, or how many windows I have open with different versions of the codes at the same time... or how many 'edits' I make before I hit the post reply button. Like the difference between a taped performance and a live performance, there's not much of a comparison.

jp - Your attachment link is dead... What was it?


----------



## jpranch (Apr 23, 2010)

Let me try again:

View attachment 116


View attachment 116


/monthly_2010_04/572953b6b7857_ROOFTOPCAR..jpg.f099204fa5e5880f2fc10e50a1ef98f0.jpg


----------



## JBI (Apr 24, 2010)

jp - LMAO! I wonder if the ceiling assembly has the correct rating for fire separation? Seems like a silly place to put the attached garage, but what do I know. Do you think anyone would disagree that you need a code compliant set of stairs to get down into the habitable space?


----------



## kilitact (Apr 24, 2010)

John; you should do great if you remember that a teacher can be trained by the students...


----------



## JBI (Apr 24, 2010)

kil - Thanks, I was wondering when you'd post one here... suprised you didn't jump on the stair comment though. ;-)


----------



## Inspector Gift (Apr 25, 2010)

Atta Boy, John!!    Congratulations on the good career move.   :^ )

Sounds like you will be doing more of what you love.   Anytime we get paid to do what we enjoy doing is a bonus!

And thanks for answering Paul's questions about NY's training and your job.   It's nice seeing the standard of training and code education is still being held high in parts of this nation.   (Mtlogcabin knows we have a ways to go here in MT.)


----------



## TJacobs (Apr 26, 2010)

Congratz JD...too bad we have nothing like that in the Land of Lincoln.


----------



## brudgers (Apr 26, 2010)

Wrong thread.


----------



## JBI (Apr 26, 2010)

Jake (and others) - I'm sure the folks in Albany would be a tremendous help in providing information that Illinois (or any other State) could use to implement a Statewide program. The first step will likely be to work with your State Government to establish Statewide mandatory Building Code Enforcement and a Statewide Code. NYS originally tried the 'voluntary' route, but soon realized that too few municipalities were 'voluntarily' adopting or enforcing Codes. Mandatory adoption and enforcment started in the early 80s, and we have made significant progress since then. Of course, given the current financial climate in the USA generally, unfunded mandates aren't likely to be well received and funding is not likely to be there...


----------



## texasbo (Apr 26, 2010)

Good job JD; you'll do well. Congratulations!


----------



## JBI (May 7, 2010)

Well, it's finally here... my last day as a Code Enforcement Official for the Town of Montgomery. In about an hour and a half I will log off my computer here for the last time. Next Thursday a new adventure begins...


----------



## Coug Dad (May 7, 2010)

Congrats, and good luck.  Enjoy the week off.


----------



## cda (May 7, 2010)

enjoy the short retirement!!!!!!!!!!!

do you have to move??


----------



## FM William Burns (May 7, 2010)

Yep JBI....just another transition in life's many journey's........... ditto enjoy the time off and look forward to the new position molding minds.


----------

